# Factory Ammo in a Bag?



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey all, anyone bought factory ammo and had it packaged in bags? I was looking for some bulk JHP but I want to cycle some through my pistols to sure it doesn't jam, FTF, etc. 

I guess I'll need to find an outdoor range because if I take this to my local indoor range I'm pretty sure they'll send me packing thinking these are reloads.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it's "factory new" but in a bag instead of a box, I have only one question:

Why is the seller called US _Reloads_?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If it's "factory new" but in a bag instead of a box, I have only one question:
> 
> Why is the seller called US _Reloads_?


From checking out the site it appears the ammunition they sell is factory and not reload......

As to why it is called US Reloads this might explain it... From there site:
*
About US Reloads

USReloads.com is the ultimate source for everything a reloader requires. Buy reloading supplies online for immediate delivery. Gather the newest and best information on everything that concerns reloaders, from ballistics charts and reloading bench schematics to the best brass cleaners and methods. Take a look at our selection of reloading components, brass casings, powder, primers, and bullets. 
*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Color me suspicious.


----------



## bolinb (Oct 18, 2013)

One of my LGS will occasionally buy bulk ammo then break it down into smaller lots and sell it in ziplock bags. He makes a profit but the customers still get a good price on it.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve, I agree but I took the plunge and ordered a bag. I'm gonna cycle a few magazines through and see how it does.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

bolinb, one of the LGS here said back in less lean times they used to take delivery of some ammo in barrels.

I'd like to be able to load it up and test fire some of it at the range down the street. I think I'll take the package in and see if they're okay with it. If not, I'll have to find an outdoor range.

I just moved here from New Mexico and this is one of the things I miss about the place. We had hundreds of acres of BLM land behind us and it isn't too hard to find a place in the middle of nowhere with a nice backstop.


----------



## USR (Jan 29, 2014)

We're called USReloads because we aim to cater to the reloading community. In the coming months, you'll see a lot of information going up about reloading and its many facets on our website. We offer factory ammunition for sale for a number of reasons, for shooters who need rounds, law enforcement, and reloaders who are looking to run ballistics tests. This is brand new ammunition produced by the major manufacturers you know and love at low prices. At present, we do not sell reloaded ammunition. When we do, it will not be listed in the Factory Ammunition section.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Color me suspicious.


Ammunition is shipped in three different packing styles. 
1. It comes in count boxes in a shipping box (What you're used to seeing for sale), 
2. It comes bulk packed loose in a bag inside of a shipping box.  (***links to "examples" have been removed by Moderator***)
3. It comes bulk packed loose in bulk containers (usually metal drums with 6,000 rnds or more).

The item in question is the Speer 953679, which came to us bulk packed loose. It's brand new ammunition, and you can expect the same performance as any Speer Gold Dot round from it. If you have additional questions, shoot us an email at [email protected] and we'll be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you!

Re-color me...well...mollified.


----------

